# I Hate Pigs.



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Three night in a row, they have tore up my front pasture!!! They are so bold as to walk right down middle of the road. Tonight, I just happened to be sitting in the jeep at the front gate... caught this one at about 60-65 yards with my .45...

I hate them, I hate their mothers, their fathers, their brothers, sisters & cousins. Tomorrow I'll load up the .308 & move a tripod into the front yard...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

KAP!!!

Kill all pigs. I hate em as well. 

Looks like the .45 found its mark.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Good shot....I hope you get some more of them....


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

45 acp cant beat it left its mark


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

looks like you got a few dinners out of it atleast!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounding_7th said:


> looks like you got a few dinners out of it atleast!


I just leave those nuisance bastards lay..


----------



## Feech (May 9, 2012)

Congratulations! Great shot, that's not easy at 60 yds with a handgun.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

This does not bode well......soon,there will be cease and desist letters issued from the department of the interior (who the blank is that), a federal study slated at how much destruction has actually occurred, another study of just how depredating the hogs really are to native species and on and on and on and on..........


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I hate them too. They ruined our 440 acre Palo Pinto ranch for deer huinting. We really had managed it into a nice place. We were getting mature bucks every year. Then the pigs moved in. A few years ago we killed over a hundred. For a few years before that and every year since we kill around fifty. We can not get rid of them. The deer are few and far between. No one even deer hunted it last year. The turkeys have gone too. We do not feed year round like we used to, but the pigs stay. I am with W. R. I hate pigs.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

activescrape said:


> I hate them too. They ruined our 440 acre Palo Pinto ranch for deer huinting. We really had managed it into a nice place. We were getting mature bucks every year. Then the pigs moved in. A few years ago we killed over a hundred. For a few years before that and every year since we kill around fifty. We can not get rid of them. The deer are few and far between. No one even deer hunted it last year. The turkeys have gone too. We do not feed year round like we used to, but the pigs stay. I am with W. R. I hate pigs.


Y'all using the heart shaped traps?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

clint623 said:


> Y'all using the heart shaped traps?


 No, just the regular kind. We have had a high of 19 in a trap at once, many, many times over 10. We have eaten them, given them away, left them for the buzzards, you name it. I long for the old days when we had deer and turkey. It was a great turkey ranch, especially spring. I don't know if the pigs got too many of the nests or the birds just moved on to get away from their disgusting neighbors. I just know we had a robust turkey population before and now we barely have any. Same with deer. They just got tired of competing with stinking pigs for room at the feeder.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Heart Trap*

I use a figure 6 and the pigs get trap smart. You have to shoot the mature ones, really sows as the mature boars usually travel alone, as they will keep the young pigs from going in the trap. I've even seen a sow call her little pigs back when they were under the feeder and I was waiting for her to come in! They are the smartest animal that I've hunted in my life. That's how they stay alive long enough to multiply and multiply and multiply.............!!! Good luck. I never gave up and they are now totally nocturnal and rarely come to my red light feeder below my cabin!!! The deer now feed freely!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Frozen 'rita while setting up your rifle?*

My kind of shooter


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

steverino said:


> I use a figure 6 and the pigs get trap smart. You have to shoot the mature ones, really sows as the mature boars usually travel alone, as they will keep the young pigs from going in the trap. I've even seen a sow call her little pigs back when they were under the feeder and I was waiting for her to come in! They are the smartest animal that I've hunted in my life. That's how they stay alive long enough to multiply and multiply and multiply.............!!! Good luck. I never gave up and they are now totally nocturnal and rarely come to my red light feeder below my cabin!!! The deer now feed freely!


I hear ya' but most deer are also nocturnal for large parts of the year, all the hot months for sure. According to our cameras the deer don't really start coming out in the day until late in the fall when temps cool. I know there are places where the pigs and deer coexist but I guess we had such an invasion that the natives just couldn't handle it. Maybe some day they will exhaust whatever native forage they are there for and move on. Until then we kill them relentlessly but it has already been about 5 years and it's still a pig ranch. I wish I had never seen a pig. Pic three isn't mine but I have plenty of destroyed feeders and spinners to vouch for this activity on our place.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Dang scrapes hate to hear this. Hope you still have your bass tank. Good luck in your battle.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Mike I can remember when you guys didn't have any, I tell people IF you don't have m just wait....WW


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

That gun looks familiar !


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like you have a bit of a problem. I noticed you have an ND3, but if you ever need another LIGHT let me know! Good luck on the "pig management" !


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I hate pigs too but love to cook them. Beau


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pigs*

Beau,
I really don't hate them, I just think they need to be put in their place! That is in the pit at about 300 degrees fahrenheit for 3-4 hours!!! Enjoy!


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

steverino said:


> Beau,
> I really don't hate them, I just think they need to be put in their place! That is in the pit at about 300 degrees fahrenheit for 3-4 hours!!! Enjoy!


Or the smoker sure is some good eating Beau


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I hate pigs with a passion. They are destructive and wish they would disappear off our place. We shoot over a 100 pigs a year off our place and never put a dent in the population. We don't clean them just pop holes in them for the buzzards and coyotes. Pork is too cheap for me to fool with them nasty vermin.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I always put my tomato sauce on after I clean them or while grilling them.

Is this a new method?:biggrin::biggrin:

John


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

If you ever need another gun or two, I have a couple of military buddies that would love to come and shoot a few for you. Rick USAF retired, Mike USA retired and me I am 63 and just tired no re to it. Vietnam Vet. Pig shooting only if that is what you desire.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

While the pigs continue to overtake the state, most land owners still don't want to do anything about it. If they did, you would see more ads for AFFORDABLE hunts. 

But NOOOOOOOO!!! Stuff like $150 a day or $1.00 a pound...ridiculous!!

Offer up a $50 a day hunt and no limit...let us hunt!!!


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Its all kinda double dipping when selling/complaining .. and if you have em a double edge sword... We have lots... and I hate having them.. but love hunting and eating them... ****...


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

me and my crew would love a weekend with em
we will do our best


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was going to say that we have them under control now but I don't dare say it because they'll show up with all of their cousins and friends.

Timemachine nailed it though; If a land owner wants pigs gone why try to make a buck off of them? Just get the release forms signed and let some good 2cooler's come in and get rid of as many as they can. 

TH


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

trouthunter said:


> i was going to say that we have them under control now but i don't dare say it because they'll show up with all of their cousins and friends.
> 
> Timemachine nailed it though; if a land owner wants pigs gone why try to make a buck off of them? Just get the release forms signed and let some good 2cooler's come in and get rid of as many as they can.
> 
> Th


x1000


----------

